# Burgers on the grill Question



## Jim (Jun 24, 2009)

Anyone mix stuff in there burger before grilling?


----------



## natetrack (Jun 24, 2009)

I use Worcestershire Sauce in my burgers. mix it up, make patties, salt and pepper them while they are on the grill. If you put a small indent in the middle of the burger before cooking it, it will help keep it from turning into a meatball instead of a patty.

add cheese, bacon, lettuce, tomato, and onion. Can't get much better than that.

I have also heard of people adding a dry ranch dressing seasoning packet. haven't tried it myself, but might try it.


----------



## Brine (Jun 24, 2009)

I've done these at parties and had great reviews.

I'm too lazy to do it each time tho.

They are VERY GOOD.

https://www.familyoven.com/recipe/Best-Hamburger-Ever/6717


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jun 24, 2009)

worchestershire, soy and garlic powder

or

dry onion soup mix

or

dry ranch dressing mix

or

.......  


I've been aiming to try a liberal dose of Frank's hot sauce for a while now and can never thing about it when I'm patting out hamburgers.


----------



## FishingBuds (Jun 24, 2009)

Not really, but I love to cook a smoked meatloaf 8)


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 24, 2009)

I know my wife usually adds some minced onion, a little bit of seasoned salt, and something else that I can't recall right now. I'll find out! She preps the burgers I just cook 'em.


----------



## BLK fisher (Jun 24, 2009)

Some onion powder, sesoning but I think the thing that makes the difference is a little bit of grated parmasian or locatelli chesse. I cook my burgers really slow which people bitch about but when they taste them they know why.


----------



## redbug (Jun 24, 2009)

i take a thick burger and slice it down the middle put in some Sharpe cheddar seal the sides and grill


----------



## poolie (Jun 24, 2009)

Hmmm... this thread is making me hungry  

+ 1 on the dry ranch dressing mix


----------



## Popeye (Aug 13, 2009)

My wife puts all kinds of crap in the burgers. Garlic powder, onion flakes, salt, pepper, Worcestershire sauce, liquid smoke, prolly some other stuff I can't remember. I prefer lightly seasoned with season salt and then on the grill and then just as they're done a nice slice of swiss cheese and served on a kaiser roll.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 13, 2009)

Popeye said:


> My wife puts all kinds of crap in the burgers. Garlic powder, onion flakes, salt, pepper, Worcestershire sauce, liquid smoke, prolly some other stuff I can't remember. I prefer lightly seasoned with season salt and then on the grill and then just as they're done a nice slice of swiss cheese and served on a kaiser roll.



What time is dinner?


----------



## Popeye (Aug 13, 2009)

5:30 but I'm not telling in what time zone.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 13, 2009)

I have recently started grilling thick slices of red onion alongside the burgers to top them with when done.

Fantastic.


----------



## Nickk (Aug 13, 2009)

steak version, these are great but pretty salty


----------



## cyberflexx (Aug 13, 2009)

my wife will sometimes add american cheese to the middle of a patty, a little A1 brushed on, cooked about half way then topped with some el-cheapo "french fry seaoning" that I found at BigLots and then cook it the rest of the way. Sometimes she will add Allegro Hot and Spicy ( liquid) steak marinade to them as they are cooking.. https://www.allegromarinade.com/spicy.html


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 13, 2009)

Popeye said:


> 5:30 but I'm not telling in what time zone.




What is a time zone?


----------



## Popeye (Aug 13, 2009)

Don't tell me you have a Tardis and are exempt from the laws of space and time too...


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 13, 2009)

I do - I keep mine in the back yard (and put it in the basement each winter)


----------



## Popeye (Aug 13, 2009)

I used to love watching Tom Baker portray you


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 13, 2009)

Popeye said:


> I used to love watching Tom Baker portray you



My cousin Tom?


----------



## Popeye (Aug 13, 2009)

I fondly remember him more like this:


----------



## Jim (Aug 13, 2009)

cyberflexx said:


> my wife will sometimes add american cheese to the middle of a patty, a little A1 brushed on, cooked about half way then topped with some el-cheapo "french fry seaoning" that I found at BigLots and then cook it the rest of the way. Sometimes she will add Allegro Hot and Spicy ( liquid) steak marinade to them as they are cooking.. https://www.allegromarinade.com/spicy.html



Diners, Drive-ins and Dives!

Seen that on that show once (The cheese in the middle of the burger). Oh man I'm hungry!


----------



## playall8 (Sep 11, 2010)

Dry onion soup mix and cook em slow so you dont burn the onion.


----------



## bobberboy (Sep 11, 2010)

Jim said:


> cyberflexx said:
> 
> 
> > my wife will sometimes add american cheese to the middle of a patty, a little A1 brushed on, cooked about half way then topped with some el-cheapo "french fry seaoning" that I found at BigLots and then cook it the rest of the way. Sometimes she will add Allegro Hot and Spicy ( liquid) steak marinade to them as they are cooking.. https://www.allegromarinade.com/spicy.html
> ...



We have a place here in St. Paul that was on Diners, Drive-ins and Dives called the Nook. They have a "Juicy Lucy" that has cheese in the middle of it. Oh, baby! And with some bacon, oh, double-baby!

I usually blend in a store-bought mix called Mrs. Dash. There are three or four varities. They're a mixture of herbs and spices. I just sprinkle out a generous amount on the pile of ground beef and mix it in. I don't use S&P or anything else. Yummy.


----------



## ShadowWalker (Sep 21, 2010)

teriyaki sauce mixed in, grilled pineapple rings brushed with some more teriyaki sauce on top.


----------



## ihavenoideawhattoput (Sep 21, 2010)

When we grill burgers we use different vanity style hot sauces for flavoring. Hot and flavorful.


----------



## azekologi (Oct 5, 2010)

I often make this recipe, taken from the gourmet restaurant Mar-a-Lago in Palm Beach. All the juicy additions (apples, celery, scallions, parsley) always make for a nice tender burger. If you're not a turkey fan, I'm sure it would be just fine with beef.

Ingredients:
Serves 6 (more like 9)

• 1/4 cup thinly sliced scallions 
• 1/2 cup finely chopped celery 
• 3 Granny Smith apples , peeled and diced 
• 1/8 cup canola oil 
• 4 pounds ground turkey breast 
• 2 Tbsp. salt 
• 2 tsp. black pepper 
• 2 tsp. Tabasco® chipotle pepper sauce 
• 1 lemon , juiced and grated zest 
• 1/2 bunch parsley , finely chopped 
• 1/4 cup Major Grey's Chutney , pureed (I've never been able to find this stuff, usually skip it, the burgers always end up delicious without it).

Sauté the scallions, celery and apples in the canola oil until tender. Let cool.

Place the ground turkey in a large mixing bowl. Add sautéed items and the remaining ingredients. Shape into eight 8-ounce burgers. Refrigerate for 2 hours.

Season the turkey burgers with salt and pepper. Place on a preheated, lightly oiled grill. Grill each side for 7 minutes until meat is thoroughly cooked. Let sit for 5 minutes.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Oct 5, 2010)

We put Dales Marinade on everything in Alabama. Its great.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Oct 5, 2010)

nathanielrthomas said:


> We put Dales Marinade on everything in Alabama. Its great.



AL must be leading the nation in high blood pressure. :lol: 

I have to use Dales very sparingly. Way too much salt for me. Try some Allegro if you can find it. They have multiple flavors.


----------



## DocWatson (Oct 5, 2010)

KISS Burgers....
Plain, pre-made Angus beef burgers, sea salt, fresh ground pepper and garlic powder to taste. Grill to medium-rare, add slice of Havarti cheese & allow to melt.

Serve on a Kaiser roll with a few slices of Avacado and thinly sliced red onion (although Quacker's grilled red onion sounds like an excellent alternative)


----------



## Musky Tom (Feb 18, 2011)

Worcheshire sauce, bit of salt, freshly ground pepper, bread stuffing, rosemary, garlic, a beaten egg, mix it all together with the ground beef
Make the patties, put blue cheese in the center of the pattie...brush the outside of the pattie with olive oil, grill on the bbq or frying pan if no bbq available
Put on bun with slice red onion
Yum
Tom


----------



## trophybass13 (Feb 18, 2011)

i have a pretty simple strategy to grilling my burgers. first, i dip the raw meat patties into a secretly seasoned sauce by me. next i put them on the grill, cook em til they are about halfway done, flip them over, and cook em some more.
LOL


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 18, 2011)

Popeye said:


> My wife puts all kinds of crap in the burgers. Garlic powder, onion flakes, salt, pepper, Worcestershire sauce, liquid smoke, prolly some other stuff I can't remember. I prefer lightly seasoned with season salt and then on the grill and then just as they're done a nice slice of swiss cheese and served on a kaiser roll.



I want to eat at Ms. Popeye's house


----------



## Popeye (Feb 18, 2011)

Sure, come on over. We can grill the burgers over the fire on the front deck of my boat.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 19, 2011)

Popeye said:


> Sure, come on over. We can grill the burgers over the fire on the front deck of my boat.





I am on my way - I will bring the scrapple and pork roll












And instructions on how to disconnect a battery for the winter :mrgreen:


----------



## Ringo Steele (Sep 27, 2011)

My family prefers fairly simple burgers. I just make out the patties, sprinkle with salt, pepper, onion powder, and either Worcestershire or soy sauce, let marinade 20 minutes or so, them grill to the preferred temperature. Occasionally, I use "Daddy Hinkles" rub and soy based sauce for a little more spicy (but not hot) burger. We serve them on a sesame seed roll with mayo, ketchup, and home-made sweet pickle relish. Gong to cook some in a few minutes!


----------



## parkerdog (Sep 28, 2011)

My recipe is pretty simple- 2 lbs hamburger with 1 lb of sausage and a packet of lipton onion soup. Make the patties and grill.


----------



## bcbouy (Sep 28, 2011)

80/20 and salt and pepper.anything else and its just meatloaf.


----------



## Popeye (Sep 29, 2011)

80/20 ground beef seasoned with season salt, freshly ground black pepper and garlic powder, grilled on the gas grill with several chunks of mesquite spewing smoke, topped with Swiss cheese and some sauteed wild mushrooms that I picked, served on a lightly toasted kaiser roll with spicy brown mustard and some crinkle cut fries and an ice cold Coors Light.


----------



## dougw181 (Sep 30, 2011)

I make a seasoning mixture of 2 parts garlic powder and kosher salt to 1 part onion powder and black pepper. Take 80/20 ground beef and season liberally then mix, season again and remix. Form patties and lightly season both sides. Toss on a hot fire and cook about 5 minutes and then flip. Add cheese after 2 minutes and let it melt. Burgers come out with a light char and pink in the middle.
The wife and daughter cant get enough. Sometimes keeping it simple is best. =P~


----------



## Creek Life (Jan 4, 2012)

I use a lean meat then add Worcestershire sauce, garlic powder, onion powder, season salt, pepper and dry mustard. Make patties the size of a bun and about 3/4 inch thick. Cook indirect usually medium to medium well for us. The last batch I made I added A-1 to them and everyone liked it.


----------

